# Good'le -Bay



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

So I am looking for a 610 pullman to get the roof for my 442 diner. I got two. The first turns out to be a 611 observation car and the second a 601 pullman. I'm getting to be an expert to what to look at make sure sellers are not mislabeling again. Some do not have clue. Still looking...

B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Quite a while back, I found a really neat little RS-3 that was really selling at a good price. When I got it, I found out why, it's an N-scale, it was posted in the O-scale listing!  It wasn't worth it to send it back, since I'd have to pay more shipping, etc. One day I'll find a buyer and sell it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Quite a while back, I found a really neat little RS-3 that was really selling at a good price. When I got it, I found out why, it's an N-scale, it was posted in the O-scale listing!  It wasn't worth it to send it back, since I'd have to pay more shipping, etc. One day I'll find a buyer and sell it.



Kato? what road name?

first thing I look at is the couplers

if you contacted e bay it is their dime for the ship back e bay will take it out of their pocketbook if you opened a dispute.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It was my mistake, but the picture wasn't the right angle to see what kind of couplers it had.

It's an Kato New York Central 5348, black, but it's in an Atlas box. It has a Kato part number, 17708 on the bottom.

Here's one in a different road name: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KATO-17708-RS-3-GREAT-NORTHERN-Loco-Train-Orange-/320594685459


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Kato did build some for atlas in ho scale
maybe thats the case here


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's right they did! I've installed DCC in several of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, if you look again folks, this is an N-scale engine.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

ya i read that but thought maybe they built that one in n scale for them too
i've got two rs3 that kato built in ho for atlas thought it was posible they did n scale too

if you google it they did produce some n scale


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know you said it was N!!!
You O kind of guy!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was having a head-space day when I bought that, boy was I surprised when it came in a tiny box.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

inxy said:


> So I am looking for a 610 pullman to get the roof for my 442 diner. I got two. The first turns out to be a 611 observation car and the second a 601 pullman. I'm getting to be an expert to what to look at make sure sellers are not mislabeling again. Some do not have clue. Still looking...
> 
> B


Inxy,

FYI ... The 610 Pullman was produced in two vastly different body styles. The early ones (through 1925) had 6 windows per side. The later ones (1926 through 1942) was a bit longer (I think) with 8 windows per side. It's that latter 8-window style that was the basis for the 442 diner.

So when you go shopping for a 610, make sure you look for the correct version.

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

You have it right. My dine have eight windows. Lionel could have played nice with their labeling, like 610A or something to differentiate between versions. I am still shopping.

Bruce


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You must want that roof bad, those are EXPENSIVE cars!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have had the diner for 55+ years without a roof. A diner on e-bay goes for over a hundred. A 610 can be had for under fifty. Not that expensive deepening how you look at it. The boat sitting in my yard cost $3500. In the last four years I have spent $6000 in repairs and I am not finished yet. Compared to the boat model railroading is cheap. I really want the roof.

Bruce


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

Have you setup an ebay "auto search" for terms like "Lionel roof", "Lionel 610", and the like?

Just making sure that you know that ebay can ping you automatically when new things with those tag words are listed.

I think it's great that you're (finally!) getting around to spruce up the old diner. I have a few " 'round to it" projects like that on my list, too!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't see any 610's for less than $100.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

inxy said:


> I have had the diner for 55+ years without a roof. A diner on e-bay goes for over a hundred. A 610 can be had for under fifty. Not that expensive deepening how you look at it. The boat sitting in my yard cost $3500. In the last four years I have spent $6000 in repairs and I am not finished yet. Compared to the boat model railroading is cheap. I really want the roof.
> 
> Bruce


Did you ever see my thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4127


I watched and bidded for over 6 months before I got mine for $71 bucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you keep an eye open for junk 442's on e bay.
They do come up. I have seen some junkers go for $35 bucks.
Though they look like they been through WW2!

A little paint and you got a new roof.
And then sell the rest back on e bay. You just might get more then you paid for it and then your roof is for free.

It might take a while, just keep a search going for 442's.

Heck you had it like that for 55 years!
Whats another year's wait for a roof?


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm jealous. With major clean up and a new roof it will not look as good as yours. Been looking for two months. Got two that were not 610's which one got returned and the other sold. Still looking - I have time. Rarely see 442s junk or good, see 610 every so often.

B


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

inxy said:


> Yes, I'm jealous. With major clean up and a new roof it will not look as good as yours. Been looking for two months. Got two that were not 610's which one got returned and the other sold. Still looking - I have time. Rarely see 442s junk or good, see 610 every so often.
> 
> B



hurry, buy it now $26 bucks

Sometimes this seller is not very accurate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PRE-WAR-...267429?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2eb337b265


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

That's the early-generation 6-window car. I believe he needs the later-generation 8-window car for the diner.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Inxy,
> 
> FYI ... The 610 Pullman was produced in two vastly different body styles. The early ones (through 1925) had 6 windows per side. The later ones (1926 through 1942) was a bit longer (I think) with 8 windows per side. It's that latter 8-window style that was the basis for the 442 diner.
> 
> ...





tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> That's the early-generation 6-window car. I believe he needs the later-generation 8-window car for the diner.
> 
> TJ



I didn't see your other post.
Back to the looking glass.hwell:
I try.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> hurry, buy it now $26 bucks
> 
> Sometimes this seller is not very accurate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PRE-WAR-...267429?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2eb337b265


It's the 6 window model, I thought he needed the 8 window model.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

these are not that much.....yet

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-610-610-...992641?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item483ef694c1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

one 610 in this lot too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Prewar-0...521729?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2eb33b93c1


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> one 610 in this lot too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Prewar-0...521729?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2eb33b93c1


Went for $89, was an early bidder but figured the lot would for for close to a hundred.

I do run different search strings to try to limit time spent on looking. In time I'll come across one.

B


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

Check out ebay current listings 260737425851 and 330530825518 .

Each an 8-window stripped 610 shell with roof, 5 days left in auctions, $10 price as of yet. That'll grow, for sure, but keep your eyes open.

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Check out ebay current listings 260737425851 and 330530825518 .
> 
> ...


Saw it - that's bid on one of them. Thank You !

Bruce


----------

